# Thigh Gap



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

I want!










That's beautiful.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn shes ugly walking skeleton lol I like girls with fat in all the right places


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Not really. Extremely skinny girls really aren't attractive at all.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

You guys are crazy that girl is hot as ****.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Gus954 said:


> Damn shes ugly walking skeleton lol I like girls with fat in all the right places


Enlightenment shines through my monitor at the rate of a thousand suns.

OP - you got to work for it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

To each their own. I would never want to be as skinny as her. I like having boobs and a butt. Thank you.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

ToeSnails said:


> OP - you got to work for it.


I know but it's so hard when I'm bored and lonely all day and there's food around and I'm too tired and sedated to work out.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> To each their own. I would never want to be as skinny as her. I like having boobs and a butt. Thank you.


High Five!


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't really get the whole thigh gap thing at all. Whats so appealing about it?


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

fm5827 said:


> I don't really get the whole thigh gap thing at all. Whats so appealing about it?


That's like asking what's so appealing about any feature like large breasts or a symmetrical face. It's just an aesthetically appealing feature to have legs that thin.


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

it's greatly genetic you know? if you're an ectomorph type of body, you can have it I guess. But if you are an endomorph or even mesomorph it will take starvation to get that thigh gap. Pretty much all models are ectomorph, but look at Beyonce she is a meso, look at her in Pretty hurts, she is hell skinny there and even so no gap. And she is gorgeous.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Not attracted in the slightest in the thigh gap. I'd just as attracted to the girl in the photo if she didn't have a thigh gap. (assuming everything else was the same)


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

hawt


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

You can't get one of those unless you have wide hips to start with. It's more about the shape of your body than the amount of fat on it. Some overweight women will have a thigh gap, some thin women will never have much of a thigh gap.

If you don't have one naturally, the only way to get one - and even this might not work - would involve pretty much starvation-mode eating and losing all your muscle tone. You can't stay super-super-skinny for long without it affecting your health. Why endure all that misery for something that isn't going to improve your life or make you happier?


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

Personally I'm usually more attracted to curvy women, but petite women are nice too.



deeeanabanana said:


> it's greatly genetic you know? if you're an ectomorph type of body, you can have it I guess. But if you are an endomorph or even mesomorph it will take starvation to get that thigh gap. Pretty much all models are ectomorph, but look at Beyonce she is a meso, look at her in Pretty hurts, she is hell skinny there and even so no gap. And she is gorgeous.


Yes, this is very important to point out. A lot of women put themselves in danger trying to achieve something their bodies simply can't do. If you're at your ideal weight and have the right body type then you will naturally have a gap between your thighs, if not then it isn't meant to be.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Isn't it a bone structure thing?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

not really for the thigh gap. i mean i love the feeling of my thick thighs rubbing together and creating fire. idk thats jus me


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't even think that's a legit thigh gap. Girls with more muscle, fat and curves are better personally for me.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Is that woman a mutant or something!? Not attractive!!!


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

you've got to love yourself before you love anooooooootherrrrrrr


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Can people please stop using insulting terms to refer to skinny people?

Sure, it's fine to state whether you find this thigh gap thing attractive or not, but please bear in mind there are plenty of people with BDD and eating disorders on this site.


*Climbs down off high horse*


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

pretty girl not because of the thigh gap though.


----------



## misanthropy101 (May 11, 2014)

Where was thigh gap 3 years ago. Its a fad just like gluten-free diet. Best not to fall for it. However if you really desire it and feel that it will boost your confidence level, then you need to work towards it with hard-work and dedication.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

People going on about how hot and pretty she is... She doesn't even show her face... Would a blowup doll suffice all the same for you types?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I would not judge a girl on the gap of her thighs the same way I'd hope someone wouldn't judge me for the lack of V-ness in my upper body. Kind of arbitrary.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Stop.

It's okay to aim for a certain look, but it is NOT okay to perpetuate this ridiculous thigh gap thing. It targets insecurities in TONS of young women today and makes them feel horrible about themselves. I have heard so many stories of young girls starving themselves because they want this stupid thigh gap.

Just. Stop. Stop being obsessed with this stupid thigh gap. It doesn't matter! You can be healthy and beautiful and still not have a thigh gap! It's the stupidest f***ing thing for teen girls to be collectively self-conscious about! 

I only discovered this even existed a few months ago and was dumbfounded...I feel horrible for these young girls buying into this crap.

So seriously...stop, please.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm starting seeing one at 55kg, thighs are still touching but some pants now give me a pseudo thigh-gap.



sirbey said:


> pretty girl not because of the thigh gap though.


you don't even see her face


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Can people please stop using insulting terms to refer to skinny people?
> 
> Sure, it's fine to state whether you find this "thigh gap" thing attractive or not, but please bear in mind there are plenty of people with BDD and eating disorders on this site.


Agreed.it's inappropriate to call someone a walking skeleton just because they are skinny.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

it looks ok but i dont like glorifying looking ill instead of being healthy its very sad and guys that prefer this body shape are probably wanna b rapists just cos it looks like girl more fragile than a silk thread 

they prolly wanna break her spirit and crush her bones into a fine powder


girls that really want this body shape and are taking up unhealthy habits to get it are defs losing their myelin sheaths just so they can have wishbone arms and it isnt right plus they bodyfat percentage still gonna be sorta high even if theyre real thin 

inflammatory statements, OUT


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

The inside of her kneecaps are all pointy ... wtf. I think that's pretty indicative of a problem right there.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

orsomething said:


> it looks ok but i dont like glorifying looking ill instead of being healthy *its very sad guys that prefer this body shape are probably wanna b rapists just cos it looks like girl more fragile than a silk thread *


That...came out of nowhere.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Rixy said:


> That...came out of nowhere.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Leave it up to this backwards society to make a tasteless fashion trend out of the exact opposite of what I love (curvy inner thighs).


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

orsomething said:


> it looks ok but i dont like glorifying looking ill instead of being healthy its very sad and guys that prefer this body shape are probably wanna b rapists just cos it looks like girl more fragile than a silk thread
> 
> they prolly wanna break her spirit and crush her bones into a fine powder
> 
> ...












dat thigh gap tho


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Gross. Trends like this are sickening.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> dat thigh gap tho


I don't think she has a thigh gap she's standing wrong it's feet together thighs apart.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You guys do realize that some girls are naturally that thin, right? Being thinner than average isn't always indictive of a problem. I'm healthy and I have a slight thigh gap. And I really doubt guys have been as grossed out by it as the ones in this thread, but to each his own.

You can work towards a thigh gap if it would make you more comfortable with you body, Waifu. But obviously you need to use common sense and not lose too much weight...if you're striving to be underweight, that's a problem. If you don't have that kind of body shape naturally, you could really be harming your health. You could look into some inner thigh workouts that tone your inner thighs. But like lisbeth said, _do not_ obsess over it if you can't achieve a thigh gap at a healthy weight - it really depends on your hips. I've seen girls that are not even close to being skinny who have them.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No guy cares about thigh gaps. Only girls care about that.

I don't find the girl in that picture to be ''hot''.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice camera. DSLR?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

And in this thread we learnt that beauty is in fact subjective, to some degree at least.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Leave it up to this backwards society to make a tasteless fashion trend out of the exact opposite of what I love (curvy inner thighs).


What do you expect? You have the exact opposite tastes from the majority and are attracted to what most people find unattractive.

Anyway, I am skinny and naturally have a thigh gap. A lot of it has to do with how wide your hips are. And it's really obnoxious how people think it's okay to shame thin women for their bodies. When did this crap become socially acceptable? :no


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> When did this crap become socially acceptable? :no


I know this was probably rhetorical, but I noticed it happening more since the "curvy women are _real_ women"-kind of thing started.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

women with thigh gaps have beautiful thighs..

women with shapely thighs have beautiful thighs..

when in the *world* did someone's natural features become something to be ashamed of??

If i had thighs like that woman in the pic? i'd take "selfies" too!!!


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

ppl who said girl in op is skinny..did your doublechins spoke nd told u that?


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> If i had thighs like that woman in the pic? i'd take "selfies" too!!!


Hell yeah I want a body I can put on tumblr and have other girls be so jealous.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Waifu said:


> Hell yeah I want a body I can put on tumblr and have other girls be so jealous.


better stop SAS and work out then cause these days they all are hot. well, for me it's just "hot".


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

derpresion said:


> ppl who said girl in op is skinny..did your doublechins spoke nd told u that?


:lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

"thigh gap" something that has never crossed my mind when looking at women.


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

That does not look very healthy. :/


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have one and I like it. Couldn't care less what others think.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Freiheit said:


> I have one and I like it. Couldn't care less what others think.


I have one too but I don't like it.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

orsomething said:


> it looks ok but i dont like glorifying looking ill instead of being healthy its very sad and guys that prefer this body shape are probably wanna b rapists just cos it looks like girl more fragile than a silk thread
> 
> *they prolly wanna break her spirit and crush her bones into a fine powder
> *
> ...


:shock that is so dark.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Where did this phenomenon come from? 

I mean, how did it originate? I can only remember hearing about it in the last year. 

Is it a tumblr thing, a fashion/catwalk model thing....or something else?


I grew up surrounded by guys and heard all manner of talk about women's bodies, but 'thigh gaps' were never mentioned at all :con


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

this thigh gap thing is stupid. I have a NATURAL thigh gap because i am NATURALLY thin. I didn't do anything to achieve it, it's just there, and plus i have hips and shape.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

ewwww...lol
but if thats what u want then go for it
why make a topic about this?
so that some people can debate how hot or not they find this lol


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Personally, I love thigh gaps!:mushy Love the skinny girls. Everyone has different preferences. What a novel concept.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I grew up surrounded by guys and heard all manner of talk about women's bodies, but 'thigh gaps' were never mentioned at all :con


Agreed. No guy has ever said anything related to ''thigh gaps'' when it came to how women look, not even for one second, in my entire life. So, I assume it is something that is only on girls' minds for some reason. An obsession for some models or too much time spent on some unhealthy pages, on some social platforms.

For example, I saw a public page on Vk(russian competitor for Facebook, around 100 mil. users) with a huge number of followers(women in the great majority), called 40 kg. That site is constantly uploading tons of pictures of very skinny women as the desirable way for a woman to look like, while shaming girls that are fat. I imagine on such a page, the ''thigh gap'' would be brought up a lot. Women creating an obsession for other women. By the way, I have nothing against women that are naturally skinny, as I am quite tall and thin myself. I have something against those trying to impose their own ideas of how people should look like onto others, shaming some and creating a mountain of insecurities for everyone.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Where did this phenomenon come from?
> 
> I mean, how did it originate? I can only remember hearing about it in the last year.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. It might be tumblr...there are so many "thinspiration" posts and blogs promoting eating disorders. But the obsession with thigh gaps was definitely fabricated by women. A lot of women are obsessed with trying to become as thin as possible for some reason because they believe being thin is the only way you can be beautiful. I really don't think it has anything to do with what they believe guys want.

I also noticed the thigh gap thing doesn't seem to be popular with black girls at all lol. :con I've seen so many young black girls online (tumblr, instagram, youtube, etc.) who are actually trying to gain weight so they'll have a bigger butt/more curvy look. I guess different races have different things they generally value as beautiful.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Jade18 said:


> ewwww...lol
> but if thats what u want then go for it
> why make a topic about this?
> so that some people can debate how hot or not they find this lol


For inspiration and other people can post sexy thigh gaps to look at and motivate us all and see who else wants to get thin and hot too


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

@Sad Vlad and Mezzo - thanks for those responses  Interesting.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Waifu said:


> For inspiration and other people can post sexy thigh gaps to look at and motivate us all and see who else wants to get thin and hot too


not everyone find this hot
due to anorexia i have been thin and i dont find thin pretty
healthy weight is my pretty nowadays 

*Mod edit*


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The thigh gap thing seems to be about impressing other women :-S

Guys don't really notice - it's not something we find attractive or unattractive.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Pls stop skinny-shaming, I'm being triggered.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Very much find the thigh gap sexy but those legs on that pic are far too thing for me to find them sexy.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Where did this phenomenon come from?
> 
> I mean, how did it originate? I can only remember hearing about it in the last year.
> 
> ...


i heard about "thigh gap" when i was coming up, but it wasn't called that. Many of the guys i grew up with, and hung out in the streets of ghettoes "swore" that women with "gap *yay wide* between her legs" meant that the female was sexually active, a hooker, had birth a lot of kids, or were very promiscuous.

Them being uneducated to the female anatomy, (and i certainly didn't know any better at 15 years of age), didn't realize that it came from having a widely spaced symphysis pubic, or wide hips, or thinner thighs.

That lady in the pic has my "dream thighs".. she's gorgeous.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Paper Samurai said:


> The thigh gap thing seems to be about impressing other women :-S
> 
> Guys don't really notice - it's not something we find attractive or unattractive.


That about sums it up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> What do you expect? You have the exact opposite tastes from the majority and are attracted to what most people find unattractive.
> 
> Anyway, I am skinny and naturally have a thigh gap. A lot of it has to do with how wide your hips are. And it's really obnoxious how people think it's okay to shame thin women for their bodies. When did this crap become socially acceptable? :no


 Well, I don't have a problem with women being naturally skinny. It just really annoys me when society labels it as ideal and women who aren't naturally skinny will starve themselves and go to the gym to burn off every ounce of fat so they can be "perfect" as well.

In fact, the skinny look is really good on some women (Usually the ones who are naturally that way). Women who tend to have a moderate layer of fat everywhere are usually naturally like that and they can't really eat or live normally without being that way. Most of them are not sitting around eating all the time.

At any rate, I just have a preference and am annoyed to see this become a trend. I would probably feel the same way if my preference was what every single woman was striving for simply because everyone likes it.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

she looks good. love the thigh gap.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Never even heard of it until I started reading you guys talking about it.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Is that what you call "knock knees"?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

llodell88 said:


> Is that what you call "knock knees"?


No


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> At any rate, I just have a preference and am annoyed to see this become a trend. I would probably feel the same way if my preference was what every single woman was striving for simply because everyone likes it.


Why wouldn't we strive for what everyone likes? The alternative is to get bullied and be alone.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Why wouldn't we strive for what everyone likes? The alternative is to get bullied and be alone.


Because guys like boobs+ butts.... Not thigh gaps.:um


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't see the so appeal to this. I mean the standard of beauty is subjective. If someone likes it big deal, more power to them.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I recall a yahoo local radio talk show host who always tried to act like he was a boss. Instead of calling it the "thigh gap" he tried to make it an "inside joke" among guys and called it the "light test". Thank goodness finally he was finally fired a few years later.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Why wouldn't we strive for what everyone likes? The alternative is to get bullied and be alone.


 True.

The problem is that people don't think about these things critically before they accept them. People will go along with it for exactly the reason you stated. Well, I really don't think anyone who disagrees will necessarily get bullied but people ignore you if your views and opinions don't fit.

So people who might not even want to go along with it might just quietly do it anyway because they want to fit in. I don't know. I just think it's unfortunate.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's kind of disturbing to promote something that in order to achieve, you either have to change your bone structure or body weight. And it's so arbitrary. Example: some people think visible chest bones are lovely, sexy hot. Something to achieve in your life. But guess what, I have a bony chest yet no thigh gap so it has nothing to do with weight but of bone structure entirely.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

llodell88 said:


> Is that what you call "knock knees"?


They look knock-kneed to me. I have knock knees and my knees look similar to hers.



mezzoforte said:


> No


That's a very extreme example. Mine don't look anything like that lol.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> True.
> 
> The problem is that people don't think about these things critically before they accept them. People will go along with it for exactly the reason you stated. Well, I really don't think anyone who disagrees will necessarily get bullied but people ignore you if your views and opinions don't fit.
> 
> So people who might not even want to go along with it might just quietly do it anyway because they want to fit in. I don't know. I just think it's unfortunate.


I was talking about girls striving to be thin and conventionally attractive. If you aren't conventionally attractive, you're much more likely to be picked on and have no guys show any interest in you. That's just the way it is. Appearance-wise, being different holds no benefits.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I've heard of thigh gaps being a thing a long time ago, but the same could be said about collar bones, ribs showing, etc. I think some people pointed out some great points that some people will not be able to achieve the 'thigh gap' without sacrificing their health or their happiness because they just aren't made that way. Furthermore, I think sometimes females are way more critical of the way other girls look then men are and we're doing a great disservice to one another. So we start nitpicking at the smallest details thinking it's what attractive and will it will bring us greater happiness but I think more often than not, it's just competition between women. I've never heard any guys from personal experience explicitly point out they care about thigh gap, even when they prefer skinnier women. 

I don't want to come off as skinny shaming as I think it's just as bad as fat shaming though I feel there's definitely more pressure on fat people, since the majority of media including the modelling industry, celebrities, etc seems to enforce that being skinny is attractive. It's the internet and I don't know the girl, so if she naturally skinny than that's good for her. Skinny is beautiful, chubby is beautiful. But there's an equal possibility that she could be starving herself/have an eating disorder. I think I would feel more confident that this girl was skinny and healthy if she showed signs of having muscle definition - any indication that she works out, but she looks like just skins and bones to me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Much of 'attractiveness' is arbitrary and derived from social fashion. Even women having hairless legs / armpits is a social construct, but because it has been this way or a while it is no longer questioned.

Thigh gap isn't particularly different than anything else other than being quite _recent_ (so it is more obvious to the less observant).


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Ah, women and their petty obsessions.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

I'm so glad that guys responded to this, I don't know why, lol. 

As everyone else have said, if you don't have a thigh gap already you will most likely never have one. You just have to accept it and move on. 

Just remember that you're beautiful no matter what, you don't need no thigh gap.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I was talking about girls striving to be thin and conventionally attractive. If you aren't conventionally attractive, you're much more likely to be picked on and have no guys show any interest in you. That's just the way it is. Appearance-wise, being different holds no benefits.


 But "conventionally attractive" changes like the weather because it isn't real or concrete. Whatever it is, all it really is is a minority opinion that somehow became the popular opinion to have. And people don't question it. If they see it on TV or something, it must be "the new look". I mean, what? The new look? Really? And what about all those women who destroyed themselves trying to fit in 10 years ago?

I remember changing my opinions myself. Someone I thought was cool would say this or that girl was the hottest thing ever and I would agree with them because I didn't have the guts to have an opinion of my own. So I would convince myself that someone I didn't even find that attractive was attractive. I had absolutely no confidence in my own opinions so I thought they must be wrong. It never occurred to me that society or the media could be wrong.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Never even heard of it until I started reading you guys talking about it.


Yup. Same here. I couldn't care less about if a girl had it or not.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like she's got rickets, not a great look. It's pretty disturbing how pointy her knees are, very boney, i guess some people like the emaciated look.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Really? I guess I'm the only guy who likes thigh gap then. It's not necessary for a relationship but it's hot to me.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Those legs are too skinny for me, need some more meat


but yes, I'd hit it anyway


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> I've heard of thigh gaps being a thing a long time ago, but the same could be said about collar bones, *ribs showing*, etc. I think some people pointed out some great points that some people will not be able to achieve the 'thigh gap' without sacrificing their health or their happiness because they just aren't made that way. Furthermore, I think sometimes females are way more critical of the way other girls look then men are and we're doing a great disservice to one another. So we start nitpicking at the smallest details thinking it's what attractive and will it will bring us greater happiness but I think more often than not, it's just competition between women. I've never heard any guys from personal experience explicitly point out they care about thigh gap, even when they prefer skinnier women.
> 
> I don't want to come off as skinny shaming as I think it's just as bad as fat shaming though I feel there's definitely more pressure on fat people, since the majority of media including the modelling industry, celebrities, etc seems to enforce that being skinny is attractive. It's the internet and I don't know the girl, so if she naturally skinny than that's good for her. Skinny is beautiful, chubby is beautiful. But there's an equal possibility that she could be starving herself/have an eating disorder. I think I would feel more confident that this girl was skinny and healthy if she showed signs of having muscle definition - any indication that she works out, but she looks like just skins and bones to me.


RIBS?? I get the aesthetic of thigh gaps and collarbones but ribs? Seriously...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't think she looks unhealthy or underweight:


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

My reaction to obsessions like thigh gaps always seems out of proportion, since somebody I love has an eating disorder and s**t like this doesn't help... nice to see so many people agreeing that it's a useless endeavour.

Anyone seriously considering this as a worthwhile goal, please be careful - as a lot of people have said, it's mostly genetics.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

louiselouisa said:


> RIBS?? I get the aesthetic of thigh gaps and collarbones but ribs? Seriously...












Hot


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I don't think she looks unhealthy or underweight:


She doesn't look unhealthy, but the way she's posing in that picture would create a thigh gap where there might not necessarily be one. She's arching her back a ridiculous amount and tilting her hips, in order to make her arse look better and her thighs look further apart. You also don't know how far apart her feet/knees are, lower down. Anyone can create the impression of a bigger gap between their thighs if they contort their body for the photo. Don't believe Instagram.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> She doesn't look unhealthy, but the way she's posing in that picture would create a thigh gap where there might not necessarily be one. She's arching her back a ridiculous amount and tilting her hips, in order to make her arse look better and her thighs look further apart. You also don't know how far apart her feet/knees are, lower down. Anyone can create the impression of a bigger gap between their thighs if they contort their body for the photo. Don't believe Instagram.


:yes

Feet together thighs apart. No posing to try to fake it.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Waifu said:


> :yes
> 
> Feet together thighs apart. No posing to try to fake it.


She looks ill.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> RIBS?? I get the aesthetic of thigh gaps and collarbones but ribs? Seriously...


I don't find it attractive either, but some people just find bones attractive. I prefer people who look like they are healthy and strong over just lanky and skinny.



lisbeth said:


> She doesn't look unhealthy, but the way she's posing in that picture would create a thigh gap where there might not necessarily be one. She's arching her back a ridiculous amount and tilting her hips, in order to make her arse look better and her thighs look further apart. You also don't know how far apart her feet/knees are, lower down. Anyone can create the impression of a bigger gap between their thighs if they contort their body for the photo. Don't believe Instagram.


I agree with lisbeth here that the girl probably naturally doesn't have much of a thigh gap if any. The way she is posing creates the illusion, and she is what I would consider attractive AND petite since she looks healthy - has some fat on her body, looks toned, and not just flesh and bones. It's evident that the girl in that photo has more body fat (at least from legs alone) than either girls in the photo posted by Waifu. I would not be inclined to think this girl has an eating disorder, compared to the other two. I know there's a general discourse that fat = unhealthy or unattractive, but some fat and curves are really attractive IMO.



Waifu said:


> :yes
> 
> Feet together thighs apart. No posing to try to fake it.


Agree with Lisbeth here too. She looks like she's either a child or has an eating disorder of some sort. Being surrounded by your stereotypical petite Asians all my life, I have met few who are somewhat close to being that petite, that are naturally that petite. When I see images like this being promoted, I feel it's like those pro-anorexia photos...and I know there is the whole thin-spiration section in tumblr where hip bones, etc seem to be glorified vs the fitblr community full of people who have healthy amount of fat, have some muscle definition or toned, etc.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Is a thigh gap considered to be attractive on a guy?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Those pics aren't really thigh gaps. Their legs aren't touching. Here is a real thigh gap compared to the type that you think is thigh gap.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

Having a thigh gap has more to do with the size of your hips, and less to do with how much fat you have on your body. Some very thin people do not have a thigh gap, simply because they have narrow hips. Some larger people have gaps, just because they have extremely wide hips.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I didn't draw this, btw. I just found it online and thought it was cute.


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

I


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL didnt mean to post that ^. I hope this doesn't come off as rude, but why do girls really want a huge thigh gap?


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

jc43 said:


> LOL didnt mean to post that ^. I hope this doesn't come off as rude, but why do girls really want a huge thigh gap?


Because it looks really good not having those fat thighs touching their fat together.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Trending buzzword of which I've placed zero importance upon, and of which I still don't care about even after consciously recognizing it (courtesy only of the recent fad).


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

Thigh gaps scare me


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

Waifu said:


> Because it looks really good not having those fat thighs touching their fat together.


ah no! Thicker thighs can be nice looking too, I actually prefer no thigh gap or a very small one. But everyone has their own opinion:yes


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

cat001 said:


> Looks like she's got rickets, not a great look. It's pretty disturbing how pointy her knees are, very boney, i guess some people like the emaciated look.





lisbeth said:


> She looks ill.





pineapplebun said:


> Agree with Lisbeth here too. She looks like she's either a child or has an eating disorder of some sort. Being surrounded by your stereotypical petite Asians all my life, I have met few who are somewhat close to being that petite, that are naturally that petite. When I see images like this being promoted, I feel it's like those pro-anorexia photos...and I know there is the whole thin-spiration section in tumblr where hip bones, etc seem to be glorified vs the fitblr community full of people who have healthy amount of fat, have some muscle definition or toned, etc.


It's funny how comments of this nature would get people infuriated if they were referring to an overweight or obese woman. Pretty gross how it's okay to trash skinny women these days. :no Many (if not most) of these people are just naturally thin. I don't have an eating disorder or rickets and I have always had a thigh gap.



WillYouStopDave said:


> But "conventionally attractive" changes like the weather because it isn't real or concrete. Whatever it is, all it really is is a minority opinion that somehow became the popular opinion to have. And people don't question it. If they see it on TV or something, it must be "the new look". I mean, what? The new look? Really? And what about all those women who destroyed themselves trying to fit in 10 years ago?


No...just no. Facial symmetry and a proportional body have always been conventionally attractive. It's the opinion of the majority.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> It's funny how comments of this nature would get people infuriated if they were referring to an overweight or obese woman. Pretty gross how it's okay to trash skinny women these days. :no Many (if not most) of these people are just naturally thin. I don't have an eating disorder or rickets and I have always had a thigh gap.


Having a thigh gap doesn't mean you're underweight, but a girl with legs like that is definitely underweight. That picture is definitely symptomatic of an eating disorder - she may be naturally thin, but not _that_ thin. Even if there was any doubt, the text on it shows it was definitely taken from a pro-ana webpage.



tbyrfan said:


> No...just no. Facial symmetry and a proportional body have always been conventionally attractive. It's the opinion of the majority.


What society considers a 'proportional body' isn't set in stone. Conventions change. For instance, a few hundred years ago, very small breasts were considered to be the height of beauty. The super-skinny models we have now weren't the ideal until the 80s/90s. In other countries, thicker bodies are the ideal. It's not universal.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

love a good thigh gap!:heart


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Having a thigh gap doesn't mean you're underweight, but a girl with legs like that is definitely underweight. That picture is definitely symptomatic of an eating disorder - she may be naturally thin, but not _that_ thin. Even if there was any doubt, the text on it shows it was definitely taken from a pro-ana webpage.


Nope. I look like that and don't have an eating disorder. It means nothing. Someone could easily take someone's selfie and post it on a pro-ana website without them knowing.



lisbeth said:


> What society considers a 'proportional body' isn't set in stone. Conventions change. For instance, a few hundred years ago, very small breasts were considered to be the height of beauty. The super-skinny models we have now weren't the ideal until the 80s/90s. In other countries, thicker bodies are the ideal. It's not universal.


I would argue that it's pretty consistent to a degree. Facial attractiveness is pretty much set in stone, though.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't know what a thigh gap was until an ex-gf told me she wanted one. I told her I thought it was a turn off. So, what's the next trend? Visible ribs?


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

I work at a checkpoint and I see lots of people walking through, and in France the security pat-down is something we have to do very often so, I _know_ what's a thigh gap. The average women - girls, really - who sport a thigh gap seem to me like they're physically weak. The older women with thigh gaps don't look athletic at all, just... Not healthy.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

why so much thigh gap hatin'? I like when you can see a girl's ***** from behind when she's standing straight. I don't like when it's hidden. Think it looks very accessible and sexy that way.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

jondoe said:


> why so much thigh gap hatin'? I like when you can see a girl's ***** from behind when she's standing straight. I don't like when it's hidden. Think it looks very accessible and sexy that way.


I don't know what is that word you got censored but I'm getting some rapey vibes from your post.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

KimThanh said:


> I don't know what is that word you got censored but I'm getting some rapey vibes from your post.


I meant a gf. what the hell are you talking about? Rapey vibes? Are you accusing me of being a rapist from that post? You need help.

it's what I find physically attractive, I didn't say anything about rape.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe what I just read. Be careful throwing around the rape word.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

nubly said:


> Those pics aren't really thigh gaps. Their legs aren't touching. Here is a real thigh gap compared to the type that you think is thigh gap.


Yea, when I've heard thigh gaps, it's mostly been used to describe someone like in the right in that pic. The girls Waifu posted look like they don't eat enough and don't do any exercise.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Somebody should post a picture of holocaust victims if no one has already.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Rufus said:


> Somebody should post a picture of holocaust victims if no one has already.


 I would but I am unsure if I would get banned for it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Somebody should post a picture of holocaust victims if no one has already.


Wtf



jondoe said:


> why so much thigh gap hatin'? I like when you can see a girl's ***** from behind when she's standing straight. I don't like when it's hidden. Think it looks very accessible and sexy that way.


I thought that would have more to do with having a small butt, rather than a thigh gap.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Wtf
> 
> I thought that would have more to do with having a small butt, rather than a thigh gap.


lol you're the only one on SAS who knows about this stuffs, we need you here on SAS. XD


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Justlittleme said:


> lol you're the only one on SAS who knows about this stuffs, we need you here on SAS. XD


Lol, about what stuff? Thigh gaps? I was just posting my opinions/observations like everyone else :con


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> It's funny how comments of this nature would get people infuriated if they were referring to an overweight or obese woman. Pretty gross how it's okay to trash skinny women these days. :no Many (if not most) of these people are just naturally thin. I don't have an eating disorder or rickets and I have always had a thigh gap.


I already addressed in a previous post that if someone is naturally thin, than that is okay and it's beautiful but what I was getting at is it's not okay for someone to just jump the gun and be like you're skinny shaming because we really don't know the backstory of this photo. When someone is that small, it's on the extreme end and we can be promoting a pro-ana photo for all we know which isn't healthy for obvious reasons. You don't personally know these girls, and neither do I. Could they be naturally thin? Yes. Could they have an eating disorder or be thin from some disease or treatment? Yes. I have had many skinny friends, and I didn't think they were less attractive for being so but I can't recall any being quite that drastically skinny, even when some of them were under 100lbs.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

nubly said:


> Those pics aren't really thigh gaps. Their legs aren't touching. Here is a real thigh gap compared to the type that you think is thigh gap.


Damn... @ the right pic.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

It's also the way you are posing. If you stick your butt out a little, you can get a gap.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

We do not, at this point, know if thigh gap is a normal healthy phenomenon for some people, or a symptom of starvation, because the thigh gap havers all claim it is a healthy thing, that they do eat enough and have adequate muscle mass in their thighs. At any rate, the overall opinion is that it is a morbid obsession promoted by teen girls or young women to defend their decision to consume far less calories than average. But the one picture of triangular thigh gap, better expressed as taint gap is healthy and normal, though i do not know how this is acheived. If her panties act to lift her but and vaginal fat, or folds, to create this space, or if it will be present after removing the panties. My guess is there will be a space, albeit much smaller, perhaps the size of a peephole. There must be a way to find out the true and just nature of thigh gap, sans anorexia (or bulimia).


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

nubly said:


> Those pics aren't really thigh gaps. Their legs aren't touching. Here is a real thigh gap compared to the type that you think is thigh gap.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Waifu said:


> Because it looks really good not having those fat thighs touching their fat together.












Her thighs are touching each other. What a fatty!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

nubly said:


> Those pics aren't really thigh gaps. Their legs aren't touching. Here is a real thigh gap compared to the type that you think is thigh gap.


Before I started reading this thread, that's actually what I thought of too- the image on the right. Back when I was trying to learn how to draw, this guide said when drawing women to have that small gap to make the figure more alluring looking.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

ForeverStallone said:


> http:/
> /www1.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Nicole+Bahls+Enjoying+Ocean+Brazil+wYLuWJ8F-Dfl.jpg
> 
> Her thighs are touching each other. What a fatty!


Me so horny!


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

ForeverStallone said:


> Her thighs are touching each other. What a fatty!


Me so horny!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I feel like this thread is just shaming thin girls, but yet I keep coming back... :blank


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

ForeverStallone said:


> Her thighs are touching each other. What a fatty!





Gus954 said:


> Me so horny!


Seriously! That image turns you guys on? She is fat and not just because of her enormous thighs but look at the fat creases in her armpits and the saggy boobs and no muscles definition anywhere.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I feel like this thread is just shaming thin girls, but yet I keep coming back... :blank


This thread was meant to be inspirational and motivational and it just turned into an argument.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I feel like this thread is just shaming thin girls, but yet I keep coming back... :blank


 Well, basically, everyone has a preference. It's very difficult to express a preference without offending someone (although some people could be a little nicer about it). People just naturally argue about it when someone says something that is the complete opposite of what they like is perfection.

There is no such thing as "perfection defined for everyone". That's only going to end up with arguments and hurt feelings.


----------



## KatOfTheCanals (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure everyone here has social anxiety and have probably criticized themselves enough as it is, no need to criticize each other so harshly.
I didn't know this site would make my self-esteem even lower.


----------



## KatOfTheCanals (Jul 4, 2014)

Seeing all these criticisms about a particular body type...
I didn't think my self-esteem could get any lower today.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> No...just no. Facial symmetry and a proportional body have always been conventionally attractive. It's the opinion of the majority.


This is what was attractive when I was a teenager.










Here is what is "attractive" now



















Call me crazy but I think something has changed.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Waifu said:


> Seriously! That image turns you guys on? She is fat and not just because of her enormous thighs but look at the fat creases in her armpits and the saggy boobs and no muscles definition anywhere.


Same model


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, basically, everyone has a preference. It's very difficult to express a preference without offending someone (although some people could be a little nicer about it). People just naturally argue about it when someone says something that is the complete opposite of what they like is perfection.
> 
> There is no such thing as "perfection defined for everyone". That's only going to end up with arguments and hurt feelings.


I hope you don't think I was talking about you. Some of the comments went too far in my opinion. I don't think people wanting to post Holocaust victims is very funny...Maybe it's just my sense of humor.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder if, as an experiment, someone could choose a random body part or feature - like a certain shape of earlobe, or length of arms or something - then start a series of tumblr pages praising that feature and posting pics of celebrities or models who just happened to share the feature....

I wonder if within about 6 months to a year it would take on a life of it's own and become a trend?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

KatOfTheCanals said:


> Seeing all these criticisms about a particular body type...
> I didn't think my self-esteem could get any lower today.


The only thing I can really say to that is, **** them. I know it's easier said than done, but don't let people's ****ty opinions define who you are. Don't let them influence how you think about yourself. You are FINE just the way you are, no matter what anyone says.

And really, it's a thigh gap. A space between the legs. It's as irrelevant as the space between your fingers. It's insane how obsessed some women are by it. Something so petty does not warrant the kind of criticism it's getting.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Waifu said:


> This thread was meant to be inspirational and motivational and it just turned into an argument.


Sorry, but there is nothing inspirational and motivational in this thread. Just an ongoing effort of imposing the belief that women should get very thin in order to be sexy/beautiful(and that would imply having some thigh gap, that no guy really cares about). That is very unhealthy for anyone suffering from BDD, or an eating disorder. Not to mention everyone else, but very thin girls, is being shamed.

Then I notice some people took a bit of an extreme or less considerate position to this extreme belief(which is a bit normal cause anything extreme is suppossed to radicalize positions and end up in a small conflict), so now those that are naturally very thin are feeling shamed by them.

All this being said, I am surprised you are surprised it turned into an argument.

I never would have thought a thread about something so unimportant, that was dismissed from the start by the great majority, would still be active. It doesn't even seem to matter the topic has completely changed to: What is ''beautiful''?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't get how liking a thigh gap is any different to someone liking dainty hands, or feet, or blue eyes, or broad shoulders, or wide hips, or blonde hair, or abs, or big muscles, or anything else. It's just one feature that certain people like. Yet it causes so many people to chuck up a stink when they hear about it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Waifu said:


> Seriously! That image turns you guys on? She is fat and not just because of her enormous thighs but look at the fat creases in her armpits and the saggy boobs and no muscles definition anywhere.


These are enormous thighs









These are average


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> I didn't know what a thigh gap was until an ex-gf told me she wanted one. I told her I thought it was a turn off. So, what's the next trend? Visible ribs?


Visible organs next trend.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

These are such ugly threads


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> It's funny how comments of this nature would get people infuriated if they were referring to an overweight or obese woman. Pretty gross how it's okay to trash skinny women these days. :no Many (if not most) of these people are just naturally thin. I don't have an eating disorder or rickets and I have always had a thigh gap.


I wasn't "trashing" 'skinny' woman put pointing out a concern of mine for that individual and her unique circumstance. I _do_ think her knees are alarming and indicative of the beginnings of a health issue. Her diet to me seems inadequate for optimum health. I'll do the same for my skinny family (my sister, niece, friend, myself etc). My niece does boxing so is rather fit and would not say anything to her if it wasn't for the fact that she has fainting bouts because she doesn't eat adequately, my sister is skinny because of drugs, my friend (who is male) has extremely obvious patella tendons which i've never seen on peoples knees before and is very much a cause of concern. His diet is very erratic and he goes through long bouts of starvation so I fear for his health in the long term. He points out my ribs are weird and might 'pop' out of place if I'm not careful so I'll keep my eye on them. I have a friend of larger build but he_ is_ healthy, eats right, goes gym etc so I have no concerns for him. If his weight _did_ seem unhealthy I'd likely point it out out of concern. Sorry if you took my comment the wrong way, maybe I was a bit too blunt, but I'm concerned that emaciated people, who are not a healthy 'skinny' are being overly glorified. This certainly seems the case for me as I've had several friends fall into a starvation fad and live dangerous life styles, particularly as when they do eat, they eat junk and then go back to starving themselves.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Waifu said:


> Seriously! That image turns you guys on? She is fat and not just because of her enormous thighs but look at the fat creases in her armpits and the saggy boobs and no muscles definition anywhere.


Lmao... And no, she isn't "fat". She's a woman with a normal, healthy fat percentage. According to the ACE fat percentage chart, healthy women can be anywhere between 14-31% to be considered healthy. Note that 14% is the lowest percentage that is considered healthy for female *athletes* e.g. women that also have a good amount of muscle mass, like fitness models, power lifters etc., not the emaciated skin-and-bone types you seem to be so obsessed with. Anything below that down to 10% is not "healthy", especially when there is next to no muscle present. Let's say it's barely enough to keep you alive.










I know people might be too "PC" to want to hear an honest and blunt opinion here, but to get on your "that image turns you guys on?" remark... Yes it does. Why? Because like I said, she looks like a perfectly healthy woman with nice strong hips and t&a. Whereas that girl with a thigh gap you posted in that first post probably couldn't survive a man lying on top of her because she'd most likely snap in half, let alone carrying a child for nine months and then giving birth to it, I'm pretty sure that this woman could. Plus I'm also not a fan of feeling your ribcage poke in my chest.

Tl; dr: Drop the unhealthy obsession with getting a "thigh gap". If you want to actually be healthy, join a gym, start eating properly, go do your cardio and lift some weights. You'll end up looking nice and toned as opposed to looking like a Holocaust survivor because that is what these images strongly remind me of.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I thought that would have more to do with having a small butt, rather than a thigh gap.


I'm starting to wonder if I know what a thigh gap actually is.:b But yea, I like when a girl has a small but to go with the gap, the view from behind is great! Big butts and thighs just don't do it for me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is what was attractive when I was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...you have GOT to be kidding me...most people think that Lady Gaga and Miley Cyrus are ugly. Check out some of the human barbies in the cutest girl thread (particularly the ones Elad posts) for an idea of what is actually conventionally attractive.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Waifu said:


> Seriously! That image turns you guys on? She is fat and not just because of her enormous thighs but look at the fat creases in her armpits and the saggy boobs and no muscles definition anywhere.





Waifu said:


> This thread was meant to be inspirational and motivational and it just turned into an argument.


lol, quite the paradox.


----------



## bajanon (Jul 31, 2014)

Metalunatic said:


> Tl; dr: Drop the unhealthy obsession with getting a "thigh gap". If you want to actually be healthy, join a gym, start eating properly, go do your cardio and lift some weights. You'll end up looking nice and toned as opposed to looking like a Holocaust survivor because that is what these images strongly remind me of.


+1

Source: I'm a male


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Um...you have GOT to be kidding me...most people think that Lady Gaga and Miley Cyrus are ugly. Check out some of the human barbies in the cutest girl thread (particularly the ones Elad posts) for an idea of what is actually conventionally attractive.


 Those were somewhat extreme examples but I was trying to make a point. The "human barbie" is exactly what bothers me about today's "ideal" female. I have been in that thread a few times. There are some attractive women there but most of them have this "not quite real" look about them that is very strange. I don't know if it's because the pictures have been photoshopped all to hell, they're wearing gobs of makeup or have had some bizarre cosmetic surgery (or both) or what. Some of them look like they might be attractive in real life without all the nonsense the camera/lighting/makeup adds to them. Lots of photos are taken with extreme wide angle lenses these days and it makes people look weird.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Those were somewhat extreme examples but I was trying to make a point. The "human barbie" is exactly what bothers me about today's "ideal" female. I have been in that thread a few times. There are some attractive women there but most of them have this "not quite real" look about them that is very strange. I don't know if it's because the pictures have been photoshopped all to hell, they're wearing gobs of makeup or have had some bizarre cosmetic surgery (or both) or what. Some of them look like they might be attractive in real life without all the nonsense the camera/lighting/makeup adds to them. Lots of photos are taken with extreme wide angle lenses these days and it makes people look weird.


Well that's pretty much how most guys expect us to look, and it'll probably only get more extreme over time. Oh well.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What is this new nonsense? My fat thighs will keep touching each other and loving each other. Oh, the horror.


I'm starting a new trend - the armpit gap. Brilliant.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> What is this new nonsense? My fat thighs will keep touching each other and loving each other. Oh, the horror.
> 
> I'm starting a new trend - the armpit gap. Brilliant.


Sexy armpit










Fat flabby armpit










Armpits are very important.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm starting a new trend - the armpit gap. Brilliant.


You could help with my social experiment idea:



TicklemeRingo said:


> I wonder if, as an experiment, someone could choose a random body part or feature - like a certain shape of earlobe, or length of arms or something - then start a series of tumblr pages praising that feature and posting pics of celebrities or models who just happened to share the feature....
> 
> I wonder if within about 6 months to a year it would take on a life of it's own and become a trend?


(not serious)

Judging from Wifu's post, it looks like it wouldn't even take 6 months.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Waifu said:


> Sexy armpit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> What is this new nonsense? My fat thighs will keep touching each other and loving each other. Oh, the horror.


 

Why did that turn me on? I don't even know what you look like.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Waifu said:


> Sexy armpit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second one is really sexy. Mmmmmmhm! She just took a too tight bra for her breasts and she is keeping her arms very close to her body. So, obviously, the skin will look like that. All she has to do is take off the bra p) and/or move her arms a bit. It's common sense.

The first one doesn't have the bra going over her shoulders(or no bra at all) to push the skin a bit like in the second picture, plus she is keeping her arms away from the body(so stretching it). Big deal.

Armpits mean nothing just like thigh gaps. Second one is the sexy one in my opinion.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why did that turn me on? I don't even know what you look like.


Somehow I'm just not surprised that you'd say that in response. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Somehow I'm just not surprised that you'd say that in response. :lol


 Probably because you know I really love you deep down.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Aella said:


> I have no idea why I went through all 9 pages of this thread.


 You wanted to see some thighs.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Miley is a pretty girl. Its the short hair and skanky attitude that makes her unattractive


----------



## sazombie (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol thigh gap. stupidest **** ever, today's teens lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I feel like this thread is just shaming thin girls, but yet I keep coming back... :blank


It absolutely is shaming thin girls. There's a difference between having a "preference" and straight-up saying that thin women look gross, must be sick, or must have an eating disorder.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Waifu said:


> Sexy armpit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesn't have fat armpits, she's just wearing a bra whose cup size is way too small. Put her in a better bra and that 'armpit fat' would disappear.

Srs, I wince when I look at that bra. The central gore isn't even central, let alone touching her chest.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Good lawd, this thigh gap debate. 

I've been looking to see if the women in my city have thigh gaps. I was wondering if it's an attractive feature that I never noticed. It don't make no difference in the end. It's one of these debates that goes into attacking people's body parts for no reason. You have a thigh gap? OK. You don't have a thigh gap? OK. It's not that big a deal. 

Now, detached earlobes on the other hand...


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, I don't find skinny girls attractive at all. Well, maybe a little, but certainly not a lot.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Tabris said:


> Is a thigh gap considered to be attractive on a guy?


Lol do you even lift bro? 

Most guys that do any running or weigh a normal healthy amount won't have that..


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't look at thigh's to see whether there's a gap, but I definitely prefer the very thin girls to the average or curvier girls. I like very thin limbs and less of a butt. Huge fan of very visible collarbones and somewhat visible ribs and hip bones.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Lol do you even lift bro?
> 
> Most guys that do any running or weigh a normal healthy amount won't have that..


Nah meight.

I'm not underweight, just a bit skinny.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've never seen a thigh gap on a guy before


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> I've never seen a thigh gap on a guy before


Maybe because there's, um, stuff in the way of it?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Maybe because there's, um, stuff in the way of it?


I like stuff.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, I guess it would have its pros, especially in the summer.
Wearing skirts and having fatty fat thighs rubbing against each other gets painful and causes skin irritation.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Probably because you know I really love you deep down.


 Must be all the times I told you you were wrong about everything in life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Must be all the times I told you you were wrong about everything in life.


 If you say so. I was thinking it was probably because you remind me of myself. You're always wrong.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I've got a thigh gap, and don't give two ****s if people think it's attractive or not. No offense to fat people, but at least I don't have fat rolls in all the wrong places and a muffin top.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think it really matters. Guys are staring at your rear end, not your thigh gap.


----------



## watermelonn (Jul 27, 2014)

Meh, I prefer having a heart gap between my thighs.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Donkeybutt said:


> at least I don't have fat rolls in all the wrong places


There are correct places to have fat rolls?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Randomly came across a healthy thigh gap pic, so I thought I'd post it here :b


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

Some people have a thigh gap naturally so saying it's ugly is unnecessary. I personally don't see why it's in such demand right now though. Why does it matter?


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

if this gives her confidence then I don't care. She might have a great personality .On the other hand she might have extreme paranoia about her getting fat which would make her more anxious.

so a double edged sword


----------



## jaspy13 (Aug 7, 2014)

The original girl looks extremely skinny, it doesn't look healthy. The one mezzoforte posted is much more attractive... but hey, who really looks for a thigh gap in a woman!


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Every body is different.. I really don't get the fascination with a thigh gap. What annoys me is how people fixate on physical traits, saying one is good and the other is bad, and the ensuing backlash.

Here's some reading materials on the thigh gap..


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> I don't think it really matters. Guys are staring at your rear end, not your thigh gap.


But what if you pretty much lack a rear end? I never really developed any curves like most people do. :?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Donkeybutt said:


> But what if you pretty much lack a rear end? I never really developed any curves like most people do. :?


Some guys like a flat booty.:clap


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Donkeybutt said:


> But what if you pretty much lack a rear end? I never really developed any curves like most people do. :?


I know more than a few guys are just obsessed with girls butts lol, even if you're more petite, they'll still love it. :b


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

I feel like the thigh gap has less to do with how "skinny" you are, and more to do with your bone structure. A girl with small hips and thighs (compared to a girl with wider hips and equally sized thighs) would not have as large of a thigh gap. It all has to do with fat distribution, determined by genetics, and the size of your hips. 

When I was 16, I used to have a larger thigh gap than I do now, along with my narrow hips. Everyone told me to "eat a burger", saying I looked like a skeleton...even though I eat plenty of burgers and just have a high metabolism. It was more damaging than people would think. Remember, it's socially acceptable to ridicule a thin person.  So why would anyone desire this?


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

guys look at the whole package - thigh gap on its own doesn't determine anything


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Donkeybutt said:


> But what if you pretty much lack a rear end? I never really developed any curves like most people do. :?


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

that .gif will break someones no fap august in no time


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Randomly came across a healthy thigh gap pic, so I thought I'd post it here :b


Yeah, she looks healthy, and has a thigh gap. Doesn't make me concerned about her health at all.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Randomly came across a healthy thigh gap pic, so I thought I'd post it here :b


That looks to be bowed legs to me, which I guess technically is a thigh gap too.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

We can do this!


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd rather get a bit more fat and muscle on my body.. 

I'd say "Be strong and be healthy"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Call me old fashioned, but I like butts and I only trust people who like butts. I didn't even know what this thigh gap trickery was until suicidal tumblr girls started cutting themselves because they didn't have it.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Waifu said:


> We can do this!


Y'know, I can respect your views on this (I don't agree with them, but I respect them) - but this website is not the place for thinspiration. Plenty of people on here have BDD or eating disorders (or are recovering/recovered), what do you think this does to them?


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

TheWelshOne said:


> Y'know, I can respect your views on this (I don't agree with them, but I respect them) - but this website is not the place for thinspiration. Plenty of people on here have BDD or eating disorders (or are recovering/recovered), what do you think this does to them?


I was thinking the same thing.. Not the place for "thinspiration"; if people want that kind of stuff, they can go to tumblr or wherever.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Y'know, I can respect your views on this (I don't agree with them, but I respect them) - but this website is not the place for thinspiration. Plenty of people on here have BDD or eating disorders (or are recovering/recovered), what do you think this does to them?


The thread is titled "Thigh Gap." It is obvious what is going to be discussed in here. Those people could maybe not click on the thread.

There are plenty of threads here in every section that would bother someone. Why don't you go protest HanSolo's threads because I'm sure there are plenty of girls here who have been stalked that are being triggered by his posts.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I didn't even know what this thigh gap trickery was until suicidal tumblr girls started cutting themselves because they didn't have it.


Well, not on tumblr, but same with me. Until it made major media, I's never heard of it.


----------



## MD10 (Feb 20, 2014)

ya i think more guys (including myself) prefer a more fit body. I've never once in my life heard a guy say they love when a girl has a thigh gap. It's always girls who want it for some reason


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

MD10 said:


> ya i think more guys (including myself) prefer a more fit body. I've never once in my life heard a guy say they love when a girl has a thigh gap. It's always girls who want it for some reason


Oddly, I have a guy friend who likes thigh gap. I never heard of it until he mentioned it.. Then it annoyed me cause it seemed like such a ridiculous thing.. Had no idea it was so _popular_.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Waifu said:


> The thread is titled "Thigh Gap." It is obvious what is going to be discussed in here. Those people could maybe not click on the thread.
> 
> There are plenty of threads here in every section that would bother someone. Why don't you go protest HanSolo's threads because I'm sure there are plenty of girls here who have been stalked that are being triggered by his posts.


I'm not disagreeing with you. But HanSolo's threads are about his SA and how it affects his everyday life. That's pretty much what this forum is for. How does not having a thigh gap affect your everyday life? If it's that big of a deal to you, then maybe you have an unrealistic body image.

Like it or not, the quest for a thigh gap is mostly unhealthy because - as has been stated many times in this thread - it all depends on your bone structure. How exactly are you planning to get this thigh gap, if not through extreme weight loss measures?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Donkeybutt said:


> I've got a thigh gap, and don't give two ****s if people think it's attractive or not. No offense to fat people, but at least I don't have fat rolls in all the wrong places and a muffin top.


 That's muffin top shaming!
I am on Paxil which made me gain weight. I exercise all the time to burn the Paxil fat, but it is still there. My thighs have always rubbed together - even when I was thin. As long as it doesn't affect the knees, it's all good.



entangled said:


>


And I do feel like there are women like this out there, and it is scary.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


>


I see the difference, silicone panties like Miley Cyrus and all.

:spit


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


>


Damn, the girl on the right is looking fine~


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ForeverStallone said:


>


 That's a dude.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

arnie said:


>


That girl on the left is blessed! Dat ***. If I had an *** like that, I would be booty clapping.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's a dude.


Because what? Girl's can't lift?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> Because what? Girl's can't lift?


 Because he has a Hulk Hogan butt.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Because he has a Hulk Hogan butt.


That is what happens when you squat, you build your glutes, aka your butt.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thigh gap girls are the only ones I think are cute. Can't wait to have one myself. This post coming from the gym, BTW.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Waifu, did you ever achieve a thigh gap? It's important information we want to know.


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

Beyonce doesn't have a thigh gap.


----------



## nosas (Aug 22, 2014)

to skinny but... i also like the gap


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Waifu, did you ever achieve a thigh gap? It's important information we want to know.


I only made this thread a month ago of course not.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Waifu said:


> I only made this thread a month ago of course not.


You're not trying hard enough.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

You might fall in and break your leg or get run over or something..


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

That picture freaks me out. Thighs are supposed to touch.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

apb4y said:


> That picture freaks me out. Thighs are supposed to touch.


Thighs rubbing against each other is gross.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

apb4y said:


> That picture freaks me out. Thighs are supposed to touch.


Not always. It depends on your bone structure.

I've always had a thigh gap (similar to the OP picture) and I'm at a healthy weight.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

keeks said:


> You might fall in and break your leg or get run over or something..












We close up our gaps over here.


----------



## pollutedessence (Aug 18, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Can people please stop using insulting terms to refer to skinny people?


^This. I had to tell off one of my friends once because she kept calling me skinny/a stick all the time-which I'm not a stick. I don't go around calling friends fat, so I expect them to have the same respect. lol


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

pollutedessence said:


> ^This. I had to tell off one of my friends once because she kept calling me skinny/a stick all the time-which I'm not a stick. I don't go around calling friends fat, so I expect them to have the same respect. lol


When a stranger does it, tell them you've got leprosy and watch them get awkward.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

pollutedessence said:


> ^This. I had to tell off one of my friends once because she kept calling me skinny/a stick all the time-which I'm not a stick. I don't go around calling friends fat, so I expect them to have the same respect. lol


Exactly. I had an obese friend in high school who would also pick at me because of my weight: "Why are your collarbones so visible?" "Wtf. Why are your knees so pointy??" etc. But if I asked her why her stomach hangs over her pants, there would be a problem all of a sudden.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe the "time gap" in this thread. :stu :duck


----------



## nosas (Aug 22, 2014)

i'm now curious about her gap #progresspic 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

beli mawr said:


> We close up our gaps over here.


Good call! Better safe than sorry! :yes


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

I've gained weight since making this thread. I need motivation.


----------



## sofee521262 (Sep 19, 2014)

you looks very thin


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Can people please stop using insulting terms to refer to skinny people?
> 
> Sure, it's fine to state whether you find this thigh gap thing attractive or not, but please bear in mind there are plenty of people with BDD and eating disorders on this site.
> 
> *Climbs down off high horse*


It's always like this.

oh well


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

I forgot about this thread so thanks for bumping it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Waifu said:


> I forgot about this thread so thanks for bumping it.


cycling!


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Exactly. I had an obese friend in high school who would also pick at me because of my weight: "Why are your collarbones so visible?" "Wtf. Why are your knees so pointy??" etc. But if I asked her why her stomach hangs over her pants, there would be a problem all of a sudden.


This 100%. Gotta love the double standard...just like some people aren't capable of losing weight, there are people like myself who aren't capable of gaining it either and neither one deserves to be criticized for the way they look. I don't particularly like the thigh gap, but if there was a thread about finding obesity appealing and someone said "ew," no one would let it slide. Just saying :no


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

I PROUDLY have it..

I have a very fit body that I keep in GREAT shape. Your body is your home; why would anyone let it slide and neglect it?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't care how shallow it is or how much I hate that women's bodies are judged like trends, I like the look of a thigh gap. I find it so sexy. It's not the requisite for sexy legs, though. But I like bowed legs, maybe because my legs are a little bowed. For some reason I find bowed legs on women sexy, and with bow legs you get a thigh gap (same with wide hips, which I also have, so hey, whatdoyaknow I have a thigh gap--who knew body parts could be like iPhones). 

But hey, some people hate it. A girl I know and I were in shorts and checking out our reflections in a mirror, and she kept calling thigh gaps and bow legs disgusting, even after I pointed out that I have both. She said legs are supposed to touch at both the knees and ankles to be "good" legs. Guess what her legs do? But hey, whatever floats her boat. It's just bothersome that one feature can't be enjoyed or preferred without having others' put down. Thigh gap, no thigh gap, it's all good.

(edit: which, btw, shocker, the girl turned out to be a ****).


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't understand the big deal either way. If you don't naturally have slightly bowed legs or wider hips, it's not going to happen unless you starve yourself. It seems silly to obsess over it and harm your body to obtain one particular feature like this, just like people who gain a ton of weight because they want big boobs.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Julia555 said:


> I don't understand the big deal either way. If you don't naturally have slightly bowed legs or wider hips, it's not going to happen unless you starve yourself. It seems silly to obsess over it and harm your body to obtain one particular feature like this, just like people who gain a ton of weight because they want big boobs.


Exactly. Hell, I have the Lena Dunham body where it goes everywhere but the tits. I could gain 50 lbs and maybe 1 of the 50 would go to my tits.

I hate that bodies are trends. Waifish, curvy, long legged, thigh gapped, big titted, big assed... stuff that just doesn't happen if it's not in your genes. Right now it seems like a***es are the trends, but I've got no ***. The hell can I do except not care? So I just don't care.


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

Barette said:


> Exactly. Hell, I have the Lena Dunham body where it goes everywhere but the tits. I could gain 50 lbs and maybe 1 of the 50 would go to my tits.
> 
> I hate that bodies are trends. Waifish, curvy, long legged, thigh gapped, big titted, big assed... stuff that just doesn't happen if it's not in your genes. Right now it seems like a***es are the trends, but I've got no ***. The hell can I do except not care? So I just don't care.


Haha me too. I am definitely a pear with very little boob to speak of and I gave up trying to change my body type a long time ago.

I agree. There are beautiful people with all different types of bodies. Turning them into trends is so dangerous and just leads to disordered eating and body shaming.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

SapphicDysphoria said:


> This 100%. Gotta love the double standard...just like some people aren't capable of losing weight, there are people like myself who aren't capable of gaining it either and neither one deserves to be criticized for the way they look. I don't particularly like the thigh gap, but if there was a thread about finding obesity appealing and someone said "ew," no one would let it slide. Just saying :no


Everyone is capable of losing weight. Everyone is capable of gaining weight.

If you could do neither of these things you would be dead.


----------

